# Compulsory Wearing of Facemasks on Flights to be dropped.



## almostthere (12 May 2022)

Interesting thread on Tripadvisor Dublin forum.   I wonder if many people are flying home despite testing positive for Covid.  It will be interesting to see what happens when mask wearing is no longer required on planes, next week.


----------



## joer (12 May 2022)

Ryan air are saying to wear your mask on board their flights . 


almostthere said:


> Interesting thread on Tripadvisor Dublin forum.   I wonder if many people are flying home despite testing positive for Covid.  It will be interesting to see what happens when mask wearing is no longer required on planes, next week.


----------

